# Help with Non-Dairy substitutes



## robbitthehobbit (Mar 18, 2013)

*Anyone have advice for eating Dairy free?*

I have a friend who lives in my house and she is completely lactose intolerant. She can't have anything with even a trace of dairy products (even lactose free milk and goats milk) because she will feel sick. I make food that I usually share with house mates and I feel bad every time I make stuff because it usually has dairy in it and she can't have any.

Basically what I need are a few ideas for substitutes in recipies that I use. I bake chocolate chip cookies often and I know I can substitute crisco or some other type of fat there, I also usually add a dollop of sour cream in them because it helps them stay chewy longer. Is there a substitute I can use for that? I had a thought that maybe a soft tofu might work for that one but I don't know. Secondly, I make pizza as well and I need some sort of substitute for dairy cheese. Finally I ask, Where can I get this kind of stuff because it seems to be lacking at my local rainbow grocery store.

Any help would be much appreciated


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 18, 2013)

IMO you should take your direction from your housemate.  

It seems to me that this would not be at all new to her and may not be a big deal.  

As an example for the pizza her solution might be as simple as just leaving out the cheese or passing on the pizza altogether and having a salad.

These things may be new for you but, they should be normal for her!


----------



## robbitthehobbit (Mar 18, 2013)

Aunt Bea said:


> IMO you should take your direction from your housemate.
> 
> It seems to me that this would not be at all new to her and may not be a big deal.
> 
> ...


She does not ordinarily use any cheese substitutes or anything like that. Overall, The only thing she does is avoid foods which use dairy in them.


----------



## FrankZ (Mar 18, 2013)

Cheese is dairy.  No dairy means a cheese like substance.

You can start with Google Dairy Substitutes for Vegans and a Non-Dairy Diet - Dairy Substitutes for Baking - Vegan Substitutes 

I have not tried any of the cheese substitutes because I like  cheese.


----------



## jennyema (Mar 18, 2013)

There is no such thing as dairy-free cheese.

But there is fake cheese made from soy: Products | Dairy Free Cheese Alternatives | GO Veggie!


----------



## jennyema (Mar 18, 2013)

You can buy soy milk, sour cream, cream cheese, yogurt, and fake cheese.


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 18, 2013)

Howdy neighbor. The Whole foods carry dairy free cheese "Daiya" brend, and number of tofu products. The tofu though I doubt would help you with chocolate chips cookies, but mayo might. My wife uses margarine when she makes her cookies and they are absolutely awesome, even without any other additions. 

Substitute milk in the recipe with Coffee Rich coffee creamer found in Rainbow or Cub Foods in the freezer section. There is non-dairy cream cheese and sour cream in the refrigerator organic section of those stores; it is made by “Tofutti”. I do not recommend soy or rice milk because they do not taste so great; however there is Almond milk that is very good. You have to be careful though because some of the almond milk and non-dairy products in fact contain some dairy derivatives that might be harmful for severely allergic people. I suggest looking into kosher products, the ones that say “Parve” are completely dairy free. The ones that have little “D” on them are in fact dairy even if packaging says “Non-dairy”.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 18, 2013)

Coconut milk works really well in a lot of recipes that call for milk or cream. Apparently, if you let the can of coconut milk sit for a day or more, you can scoop the creamier stuff off the top.


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 18, 2013)

there is canned coconut cream on sale, but that is providing person likes the coconut. I for one hate that stuff.


----------



## robbitthehobbit (Mar 19, 2013)

You guys are all awesome. Thank you for the suggestions!


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 19, 2013)

You can also substitute coconut, almond, rice, hemp, or quinoa "milk" for dairy in most recipes.


----------



## Mad Cook (Jun 12, 2013)

robbitthehobbit said:


> I have a friend who lives in my house and she is completely lactose intolerant. She can't have anything with even a trace of dairy products (even lactose free milk and goats milk) because she will feel sick. I make food that I usually share with house mates and I feel bad every time I make stuff because it usually has dairy in it and she can't have any.
> 
> Basically what I need are a few ideas for substitutes in recipies that I use. I bake chocolate chip cookies often and I know I can substitute crisco or some other type of fat there, I also usually add a dollop of sour cream in them because it helps them stay chewy longer. Is there a substitute I can use for that? I had a thought that maybe a soft tofu might work for that one but I don't know. Secondly, I make pizza as well and I need some sort of substitute for dairy cheese. Finally I ask, Where can I get this kind of stuff because it seems to be lacking at my local rainbow grocery store.
> 
> Any help would be much appreciated


Most "normal" recipes can be adapted and there are lots of vegan cook books on Amazon. (Vegans don't eat, drink or wear anything of animal origin even if the animal wasn't killed in the process.)

There are non-dairy "milks" such as soya, almond, rice, etc., You can also buy dairy-free "cream" and "yoghourt" and if you ask in a speciality store for vegan "cheese" this will be dairy-free. You can also get dairy-free olive oil and soya based spreads for baking, shallow frying and spreading on bread, toast etc. Always check the labels though as those labelled "suitable for vegans" are ok but any labelled "suitable for vegetarians" may have milk derivatives in them. 

Most of these are available in ordinary supermarkets in the UK so I would think the same would apply in other countries. Do you have a Jewish community in your area? Often stores serving them sell non-dairy substitutes because of the strict dietary rules. You could also google for a vegan store in your area.

I appreciate your difficulties as I have a vegan friend who, to make matters worse is allergic to anything with citric acid in it, whether naturally occurring (such as tomatoes, oranges, etc.), or put in as an added ingredient!


----------

